# Keeping your shop clean & organized



## ErsatzTom (Dec 25, 2007)

For those of you who do it successfully, do you have any particular methodology for keeping your shop ship-shape? Every time I get it squared away, I say I'm going to keep it neat no matter what. But then the deeper I get into a project, the more chaotic it gets until I finish, look around, and run away and hide from it. 

Seriously, though, I know some people are just neater and more organized by nature but it can't be that hard for even a naturally disorganized person to keep things reasonable. Do you put each tool back as soon as you are done with it? Do you straighten up a little after each step or just when you are done for the day? What works best for you?


----------



## piper (Mar 28, 2007)

I like you prefer to be organized. I have a very small shop 10 X 20 so I really have no choice. I usually work until I cant find the last tool that I just laid down then I end up putting things away until I find what I am looking for, Still the small shop forces you to keep it organized or Id never be able to get anything built. Plus my shop is my sanctuary. I place to go and watch TV or just relax.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm watching this one… I have a horrible time keeping my shop clean. I can lay a tool or piece of wood down and in a split second… It's gone.. completely gone.. I have spent many a day in the shop laughing at myself because I had lost something that I had just layed down.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I usually clean up after I'm done with my current project.


----------



## ErsatzTom (Dec 25, 2007)

Jamie: I know that feeling oh-too-well.

Gary: By the time I'm done with a project it is a disaster.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Tom - Yea, it can get kinda messy, but I keep a 5 gallon bucket next to most of my machines and
the workbench for the bulk of the junk. I also keep one for saving larger scraps wich I can use for
jigs and fixtures or whatever. When they get too small, in the trash they go.


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

I've found a few ways that work:

1) Invite your full bird ex-army father over. He'll chew you out until you clean up just to get him quiet.

2) Messy roommates. I mean pizza-&-beer-to-the-rafters roommates. You'll keep everything clean because if you don't, your SO won't even come close to the house.

3) The pile system is organization: What'dya mean? The hammer's in the hand tool pile, not the power tool pile!

4) Drink coffee, smoke cigars. You get free cans and wooden boxes outta the addiction. Along with very good looking yellow teeth.

Whiskey.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Guilty. I lose stuff-usually find it just after I buy a replacement.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

haven't found a method that works yet… cleaning up the work area before leaving the shop helps..

when we first set up our shop.. I'd repeat "the job's not done until the sawdust is swept up"... that didn't last long.

what works best in our shop is: Rick works and I "assistant" and clean up after him after each step.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

Necessity is the mother of invention. Having a very small area to work in causes me to be cleaner and more organized. Loosing tools, too much sawdust and scraps on the floor, and where did the end of that stupid extension cord go??? I have to stop a few times during a project and clean up just so I can move around. Also, being attached to the house and making the attempt not to have a house full of sawdust, my shop vac gets a workout at the end of most days. Of course, I'm one of those organization freaks too, which helps…LOL.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tom, I find that oraganization is easy… keeping it that way is a whole other subject. With my small shop and most of my tools on movable bases (except those I still don't have a place for and are sitting on the floor) I am constantly having to shuffle stuff around. I will hopefully be posting my cabinets I just finished shortly which includes a power tool cubby system which should help. I also find that the pegboard walls help a lot, though I never seem to find the tool in the same place it was last time.

CtL


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Until he moved to Texas I had a friend in the shop who had diabetes and eye problems. We had to keep it clean so he could work there.

Now I have a group that comes over every Wed nite so on Tuesday I do some straightening up.

Once a year we do a thorough clean (wipe the walls, blow out all the dust, etc.) and once a year we do an organizational meeting to sort or re-sort where things go or should go.

I keep it clean by sharing the work load.

I also tend to hang lots of tings on the walls so I pretend I'm not being neat.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

I find that I must have a designated place for everything that is easy to get to and near where I will use it so it can be returned. When I was in the Air Force we had assigned tool boxes that had each tool outlined in the foam drawer keepers. Each tool set was inventoried before and after your shift and if any tools were lost the entire flightline was shut down until the tool was found. (they make a mess of the jet engines) when the line was shut down the base commander was notified along with the wing commander. ( bad things followed)
I have had it sooo ingrained that it is hard to shake.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

When you can't walk get the shovel and the big broom.


----------



## ErsatzTom (Dec 25, 2007)

I definitely need better organized storage. I really need to build a bigger bench and convert the open shelving under the one I have into drawers. I have most of my tools on peg boards, and that works pretty well, but I can't seem to get the knack for when to put tools back and when to leave them out. If I put it back, I'm sure to need it again almost right away. If I set it down on a random horizontal surface, it will sit there gather dust until I 1) drop it on my foot 2) drop it on the floor and break it 3) need it desperately but can't find it because it isn't where it should be. Guess I'll get it figured out sooner or later.

I just watched The Wood Whisperer's "When the Dust Settles" and it made me feel a lot better about things. His shop normally looks immaculate on camera but this time he showed what it looked like after finishing up a couple of big projects. I felt right at home.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

Keeping thing clean in the garage er shop is one of my new years resolutions.

I want to get somethings done this year, not just clean the same surface.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

The best way to keep a shop clean is to start out with an organized shop in the first place. You have to spend a considerable amount of time and energy creating an atmosphere that is easy to keep clean. Make it easy to pull out the vacuum and suck up the dust. Make sure you collect as much dust as you can at the tool, and then consider getting an air sweeper. Create a specific place for everything. Organize your storage cabinets and drawers so you know where to find things, as well as put them away.

A clean and organized shop is a healthy and enjoyable place to work.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I try to put things back where they came from as I go and keep things near their workstations. A place for everything is my motto. Clean as you go is hard to get used to, but when you do, it gets easier.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

The 5 gallon buckets work for me, even when the shop is out of hand. If I haven't found what I am looking for by the 5th one, (Well !!) Then its time to scratch my head and start cleaning.
God bless


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

I am the world's worst at keeping a clean shop (that's why I try real hard not to post pictures of it.) I just picked up a new dust collector which has forced my had a bit, I don't have any where to put it! too disorganized.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm a firm believer in "don't fight it.. work with it".. so if a certain tool keeps ending up somewhere or is always needed somewhere, then store it in that location.. find a place for it that works.

the trick is, to match Rick's process with my process and make it work for both of us. 
I just moved equipment around last weekend.. made more empty space. We'll have to build something to see if the "flow" works.. then little work areas can be set up near each. 
I really like the idea of magnets to hold gadgets


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

To clean I like to sweep up most of the chips and dust when the project is finished. I found that every month or so a good blowing down of everything with a cheap gas leaf blower can make a world of difference. Also is a good way to find a few dozen pencils. They always seem to roll under stuff.

To stay organized I'll have to get back to you on that one once I get it there.


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

A while back I read an article in some magazine by someone who never started working without putting 10 things away. I tried this for awhile, but have never gotten it to be an ingrained habit. I do go on cleaning rampages when things get really out of hand (I can feel one coming on now), but most of the time I just work around the mess. One of these days I really need to make an organizational plan, clear most everything out of the shop, build/acquire a mess of shop cabinets, and really get organized. Once I do that I can buy more tools.


----------



## plots (Jan 3, 2008)

How about the 5 minute rule. If you can't find it within 5 minutes - buy a new one. (just kidding) I'm going to try the "putting 10 things away strategy". It might work for my home office as well.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

This is a tough one. A lot of people contributed to my blog on this very subject, and what I learned was to first, get a bunch of clear bins and sort everything into them. Next, identify specific places for everything, as in identified tool holders, drawers, etcetera. Then get real disciplined about putting things back where they belong at the end of every day.
I'm still in the identifying stage, but I'm making progress.
Juliana (my wife) bought me "Bug" for Christmas, and he's working out real well.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Being organized really helps and I've also found that putting doors on the cabinets cuts down on dust collection. I routinely use the blowgun attachment on my air hose to clear dust and shavings. Puts the stuff to the floor for sweeping up later. I've also had the great idea to use the 170 MPH leaf blower feature on my shop vac…cleaned the shop real well, including all those cobwebs in the corners, but also covered the little woman's car in 1/4" of fine dust! Washing cars and trucks takes away from shop time! So I don't do that anymore. (Yeah, I got caught.)

Her dishwasher cleans those greasy hand tools too! "Don't get caught!"


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Her dishwasher cleans those greasy hand tools too! "Don't get caught!"

Two really good thoughts there.


----------



## Dekker (Oct 11, 2007)

My methodology in the shop is the same as I use in the kitchen.

Clean before you begin (who wants to put meat in this morning's breadcrumbs)
When you go for a break, put a couple things away
When you are finished, put away the stuff that's not "in progress"

Vacuuming the shop depends on my level of denial  I don't bother if I'm going out again later that day or the next, but if it was just a weekend stint, I clean up since I may not get out for a while, and then it's more daunting to get started the next weekend (see rule 1)


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

When I can't find one of the 20 or so pencils I know are in the shop, I know its time to clean.


----------



## printman (Apr 1, 2007)

It's just like the kitchen, you need lots of counter space and nothing on it every time you start a new project. Also having a place for everything is nice too. Then just factor in 15 or so minutes at the end of the shop time to tidy up.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

A clean one man shop means nothing is done, no work, project on the go.

My shop is a disaster, sometimes I cant even see the floor, let alone a clean bench or counter top.

I sweep it up in the evening, put tools away but by 10 a.m. the next day….....looks like a hurricane went through it.

If the wife complains then a simple "Whens the last time you looked in your walk in closet, or the basement, or the dining room table or the pantry."

silence follows


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

My cleaning starts when I no longer have any place to set down my coffee cup!


----------



## WeeWilly (Apr 7, 2007)

"A clean shop is a safe shop". Not only that, you can find your tools, project pieces, and not risking tripping over clutter that could lead to a fall and injury.


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

The only reason I have not posted photos of my shop yet is because I'd be embarassed to let fellow woodworkers see how messy it can get. brunob's reply strikes close to home. I TRY to clean up between prodjects, just sometimes they run together. Creative minds flourish in a cluttered environmemnt--Yeah- that's it!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm training the dust fairies and sawdust trolls to do the clean up at night when I'm away…they are kinda slow learners.


----------



## swied (Feb 6, 2008)

I think the cleanliness and organization of your shop definitely say's something about you. I don't think that having a messy shop is necessarily a bad thing though. I studied physics in college, which required that I take a few engineering classes on top of my physics classes. Some of my most brilliant physics professors had the most chaotic offices. They had papers and books piled up everywhere. My engineering professors, however, tended to have very neat and tidy offices. Peoples lives depend upon engineers being well organized, so I think that it is a prerequisite for the job. In many cases, though, the people who truly think outside of the box keep everything they own outside of the box as well. I think the same applies to wood workers. Some of the most creative wood working has come from people who work in seamingly chaotic environments.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Everything has to have its place when not in use. That means all tools. shop supplies, jigs,etc. When they are not in use they are in their place. When your done using them they are put back in their place. Clean the shop after every project. OR You could do like we did in prison. None of the inmates could leave till all tools were accounted for!


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

My shop doubles as a double car garage. We still park our vehicles in it at night. I like a clean organized shop. It gets vacumed out at the end of the day. I have a dust collector and a air filtration machine hanging from the cieling, but we all know theres still going to be dust, just less of it. I pickup as I go. Like Bruce said, when theres no room for the coffee cup it's time to reorganize, then move on to the next procedure of the woodworking prodject. I feel this way is a safer working enviroment and is more productive.


----------



## forsythjerry (Apr 6, 2007)

Try the rule of ten ,that is every time you come back into the shop you take the time to return at least ten things to their rightful place,then make every saturdays first order of busines to give you shop a sweep up and it wont get so bad like mine used to before i started this. I'm fortuate that I am retired and have some amount of space, I like Grizzley tools. I have a IA degree but never taught since retirement I have two young men come over every friday and teach them woodworking. a rewarding experience. Forsythjerry


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

I found the perfect method to keep my shop clean: I let my father clean it up as often as he wants (which is several times a day). Trouble is, he stays with us only 6 months a year and my shop is a mess in the other 6 months. In those dire times, I clean up if I bump into 3 things in less than 10 seconds (the 3-10) rule.

Alin.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

what i do is just clean after every project. make sure that everything gets cleaned and try to leave at least 30 minutes at the end of every day to clean.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I have the best of intentions… and let things get really bad before I lose several days to a total overhaul. (But I'm really good and considerate about other peoples spaces. If I were in a garage, I'd have to clean up at the end of the day - but when the "day" comes in short spurts there really isn't time. and I'm pretty sure if I was in a garage it wouldn't be long before the cars were banished from it.

I'm currently in the middle of what I hope is my final go at finally getting the shop set up and user friendly. Building several new storage racks for lumber and tools. I could put everything away IF I had a home for it (that wasn't the nearest horizontal surface!)


----------



## Recycler (Feb 4, 2008)

As a semi-reformed slob, I'm finding I absolutely MUST clean as I go, or I get buried.

Eternal vigilance is the price of freedom.


----------



## TroutGuy (Mar 28, 2008)

I always clean the machine and the floor at the end of the day, or project, whichever comes first. Incentive helps though. She who does my laundry (aka my beloved spouse), has to walk through the 'shop' to get to the washer/dryer. If the floor isn't clean, neither are my clothes. End of discussion. 

I'm bad about things getting left on "the nearest horizontal surface" too. I really TRY to put bigger stuff away as soon as I'm done with it. It's the small stuff that gets mislaid. I'm workin' on a solution for that…


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I keep a trash container next to every piece of equipment and bench in the shop. I always stop in time at the end of the day to do a complete pickup, sweep down and clean up of the shop. Everything and I mean everything has a designated place in the shop. I dump all trash cans daily as needed and check for any wood pieces that can be used for another project. All wood species are labeled and separated in bins or wood racking.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I think that painting the floor was the biggest change in my shop. The cement no longer stores sawdust in the pores which makes the room look cleaner and therefore not so overwhelming that cleanup seems distressing.

The next important thing was making it bright.

Lee


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a terrible habit of laying something down (like a pencil or tape measure) as I'm working. Then, when I need it, I'm wasting time looking for it. I'm desperatly trying to get organized and break some old habits. I'd like to start incorporating the rule of 10, and incorporating what Tom (ND2ELK) said- when it's not in use it's in it's place. Here are some storage tips some others shared: http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/SteveKorz/blog/4056


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a few rules I use that keeps me pretty organized and clean.

1). Always make one improvement in your shop every day. It could be something small but until you are 100% happy with everything invest in making things better.

2). Always put tools back after using them. Sometimes you will be doing a process that requires several tools to be out like installing hidden hinges or something like that. After you finish with that process every tools goes back in it's place.

3). Organize your tools so they support your work flow from rough dimensions, shaping, joinery, assembly, sanding & finishing. Keep your tools near the process so you aren't dragging them across the shop too much. Then you are more likely to put them back.

4). Clean up as you go. After you finish a process clean up the workspace.

5). Clean up at the end of every day. If you get called away for the evening and don't have time to clean up then do it before starting the next morning.


----------



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

I started as a well driller at 6yrs old(evenings, weekends, holidays and summers) and first thing you learned was NOT to set a tool down ANY place other than its assigned spot. In well work if you set a wrench down in a convienent spot sure enough if you turn to get it later it is covered with snow or mud. These tools cost more than my wages could replace(when i was paid later in life), one tool to pull a line or hold it could easily cost 500 back then(and my dad was trained on the flight line in clouquet mn were you lost anything not literally tied to you. Like some have said its just ingrained in me now, i couldnt loose a pencil if i wanted to lol. Later in life this saved my arse, i went blind a few years back for over a year and a half until they could do surgery(i can see in my right eye now, im good) and my ocd ways saved me because i am so bad at only putting things where they go i was able to get by.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Having a garage/garden tool/woodshop building kind helps FORCE some habits of tidiness, but it's not always as I'd like. At the end of whatever time I've had in the shop, the tools are put away. (Most, but not all quite yet, have designated places) The work surfaces are swept down with a whisk broom, from top down to floor. If any machines are used, they get a similar treatment. Sawdust is sucked up by the wet vac (or sent out the big door by the electric leaf blower) Any sawdust remaining gets swept and dumped in the trash can. 
Again, there is still a fair amount of organizing to be done, but at least these steps sure help for the next time I go in to do some work. BTW, I have learned that "organization" is a relative thing. The wife tells me periodically that I am much more organized with my tools and work area than he first husband ever was. Good thing he set the bar pretty low for me there!


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Good topic. My shop is comfortable and a place I like to be. It is almost like some guys have a library or study. I am happy to hang out there to do clean up, and thus i am not just there for a wood work project. I have AC, a wall hung tv, a good wifi signal, lots of light, and a somewhat smooth, painted concrete floor.

I go out there some evenings with a rum & tonic to catch up on tv shows or sports and such, and maybe do some cleanup or sorting (no, I don't run saws and other dangerous machines when I have the rum).

I average "putting things away" abut every third or fourth day, I would guess, but at random, not on a schedule.. 
Some areas, I sweep or vac as I go, but others get that cleaning once in a while.

I use a lot of plastic boxes, for which I make large labels so I can see what is in them. I have some stacked under the table saw wing and on some of my mobile bases, a few on my small power tool shelves, and more on some near ceiling-level shelves.

I also use a lot of drawers and cabinets. A few years back, I bought and installed ready made, unfinished cabinets from H Depot - to save time and get on with things. I also hang some things on the wall. I am good at re-hanging items that are off their wall hangers. However I lack enough wall space to do a lot of that. When I built this place out, I gave up wall space to add two windows, a second walk-through door, and a built in AC opening.

This is all in a former 2-car garage, but now fully converted shop. It is about 20'x21', and only has 8' ceilings.

Despite what I think is a fairly good approach, I wish I could keep it neater.


----------



## trialrun (Mar 10, 2016)

Great article on the 5S rule in your workshop, many production shops use this method to be more effective and efficient: http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodnews/2010march/5s.html


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

WoW good stuff here. I have seen a few good things here. Part of which is admit you have a problem, then do something about it.

The organization does not come on it's own. This i like another one of my problems, weight loss. It is a discipline, I have very little of.

Sometimes it means throwing some things away. My problem is a flat surface, can't be empty it is there for collection purposes, I know it is. Then I don't have a plce to work without cleanup.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

i always set back time to clean each day. yes, it sucks, but im so much happier the next day when I step in the shop


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Apparently I'm like a LOT of you guys It's pretty disorganized and messy in my shop.
But you guys who complain about it being messy after you get started into a project are just wanna-bes. :-D

I've lost count of how many projects I have started. How do I clean up after I finish them all?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Spiders love me, I don't worry with dust but I always keep a pathway swept up so I don't drag it in the house. I hate drawers and like things hung up or stored behind me on the wall so it's in arms length away.


----------



## Ox95 (Oct 12, 2017)

Organization is easy, keeping it that way is hard. My method is simple, I take all the tools down I need for a task, lay them out on a tray (think surgeon), keep them in order as I use them, and put them back immediately when the task is complete. I use an automotive shop rolling tool cart my dad got me when I was 16 for this it works great and allows the tools to follow Me while simultaneously staying off of my work surface. The key to this is not leaving tools out on the tray and not using the tray as a catch all when you aren't using it. I built a cut out the exact size of the cart into my main work bench. This keeps me from wanting to use it as a table since it's outhe of the way. The key to any system you yse is discipline in following it. My method may work for you or it may not, but no system will work if you don't follow it and start cutting corners. Good luck my friend. -Ox


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

This is my take on my messy shop. When I drop dead (you do realize 100 people of 100 people die right?) my kids or friends will come over and say this, "it's like he expected to come in and do some work today."

LOL


----------



## TheDoGoodGirl (Jul 7, 2017)

My shop is whenever I can get my minivan out of the garage!


----------

